# Lib80211

## thagame

Im trying to install Broadcom-sta and it says I need to enable CONFIG_LIB80211. I cannot find it ANYWHERE. I've checked this entire forum and people are pointing to things with kernel 2.6 that isn't there in 3.10 (stable). I found it in .config but can't find it anywhere to enable. I left Linux a few years back because of stuff like this and its looking like nothing has changed. Anyone know where it is?

----------

## VoidMage

Close to 10 months ago, that Kconfig symbol was hidden, so chances are you need to recheck drivers available in kernel.

...well, that or perhaps you need to search for a more recent version of that driver.

----------

## jimmij

Run 'make menuconfig' and search lib80211 with '/', you will learn that LIB80211 is selected e.g. by 'HOSTAP && NETDEVICES && WLAN'. Thus to activate it you need to enable all those three options.

----------

## solamour

Didn't know about the handy-dandy "/" command. Learned something new today. Thanks.

As for me, "CONFIG_HOSTAP" was what I needed to make WiFi with wpa_supplicant work.

__

sol

----------

